# Anna



## Annasdad (Oct 24, 2012)

Growing up, my parents never really were pet people. We had a dog once, that lasted about a year. Apparently she was too much work. That was really my only experience with pets growing up. Princess was a good dog.
I met my wife in 1995 and she came with a lab collie mix named Sadie. Unfortunately things didnt work out between us and we seperated in 2000. I moved back home to Ohio from California and our divorced was finalized in 2001. Sadie was a great dog, and I know she has passed. I think about her often. 
After coming back to Ohio, I made several moves, and finally was able to get a dog. Chance was a good dog, but had a mischievious streak. Unfortunately unforseen circumstances arose and I had to find Chance a new, loving home. He was only 2 then, and that was about 4 years ago, so I believe he is alive and doing well.
I then met my current girlfriend about 3 years ago. She brought 2 daughters, Paige and Taylor, a cat named Cuddles, and her golden Anna. Paige and Taylor get jealous because Cuddles has made me her property. Whenever she needs something, she comes to me, whether it be a bowl of food, or a quick scratch between the ears. More often than not, she ends up on my lap asleep when I am on the computer. Anna, on the other hand, stole my heart. Always at the door when I get home with tongue and tail wagging. Sleeps on the floor on my side of the bed. I never fail to end up with a big old head in my lap whenever I sat down to watch TV. And she wouldn't even let me consider taking my hand off her head. We would walk the property together, her no more than 5 or 10 feet away from me. 
Time moves on. Anna was already 9 when she came into my life. Fortunately I was able to share 3 wonderful years with her. My girlfriend and I have come to the decision that its time to put Anna to sleep. She is not the same dog I came to love 3 years ago, or even the same dog of a month ago. I am 42 years old and this decision is one of the hardest ones in my life. I know its the right decision, for all the right reasons, and the only thing I know right now, is that I am balling my eyes out as I write this. I am not a religious man, and I don't know any of you personally, but when I found this site I knew this would be the right place to express my feelings. I knew you all would understand my pain and my loss. If I could ask a favor of all of you, please think good thoughts of Anna and my family as we go through this tough time. Hopefully, maybe those good thoughts will make the pain and loss, a little less hard to overcome.

Anna, I love you


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Annasdad, I am so terribly sorry for the journey you are about to take. You are all now showing Anna the ultimate act of your love and care for her by helping her on her way to peace and forever rest. It's the most unselfish thing any of us can do for our Goldens and by far the hardest, knowing how our hearts will be broken and how empty we will feel. There are SO many people here who will know how you are feeling, me included. Please feel free to post anytime you need to, put up her photos, share your grief. We are always here and you are right, this is the right place and a wonderful one at that. One of my favourite sayings is 'There are no strangers here, just friends waiting to meet' and that's so true here.
Thinking of you all with care and hoping that some of your lovely memories of Anna will help to turn some of your tears to smiles in time x


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Your post has brought tears to my eyes... I will keep you, your family, and sweet Anna in my thoughts. You are definitely giving her the kindest final gift we can give to our sweet pups. Welcome to the forum, I hope you will stay and share stories and pictures of Anna when you are ready.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Annasdad,

Just shy of a year ago I had to make the same agonizing decision. There is never a right or easy time to let go, only you know what is best. Unfortunately, pain and loss are part of the journey because we can never fully extend our hearts without consequence. Yet, you will go stronger by having loved and lost. I pray for you and your family in this loss. Peace to you.....Patrice


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Annasdad: we lost our heart dog, Atticus in late August. Having to let him go was one of the hardest things we have ever had to do. But we did it out of love. The next few months, in particular, will suck beyond belief. But you'll get though it. And someday, if you're lucky, maybe Anna will let you know she's still with you in spirit...

Our hearts go out to you...

Scott J.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry! I, like many here have been in your shoes. I know your pain but I agree that you are giving her the best gift you can. Be there for her, they know.
And let the tears fall, it will feel like the tears will never stop but eventually you will make it through a day without crying. Just know that it will hurt for a long time and tears are good.
Sending prayers for your family to have strength through this terrible time.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Pets are like angels who are in our lives for a short time... But memories will keep the one you loved, close to you....in spirit, thought & in your heart forever. 

Rest in peace - Anna.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am crying here too. You found the right place and right people to share your story. Anna sounds like a wonderful girl, we all say for them "one in a million" and that is what they truly are. I am a bit older than you, went thru a lot in my life but I do agree nothing was so hard, so painful and had so much impact on me like a loss of my Buddy. What is to be done, some sees as a gift, for me it is a heartbreak, the hardest thing you have to do to release them from pain and take it over to you to carry, to feel that pain that you never thought is possible to feel for so many will tell you "just a dog". Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Anna, you and your family. I so wish I could do better for you, so wish I could do more.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you're going thru this with your girl Anna. It is truly excruciating beyond measure! Such a sad road to have walk down. Keeping you and sweet Anna in our thoughts at this dark time.


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope the understanding and support you have here will help you come to terms with the loss of dear Anna. We do know the pain you are going through; I lost my goldens May on October 2nd and Alice on October 19th. The tears still flow and the house is shocking in its emptiness. 
But it is part of the deal when we take dogs into our lives. Their span is so much shorter than ours. The way I see it is that it's worth the pain many times over, to experience the bond and joy of the relationship we have with them.
Acceptance isn't always easy. But once attained, it helps us along through the process of grief. Sadly, there is no easy way.
My thoughts are with you,
Lyn


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry that you have to travel down this difficult road with Anna. 
You may find comfort in the poem The Greatest Gift by Karla Bertram.

You both will be in our prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AnnasDad*

AnnasDad

You can tell how much you love Anna!! I WILL pray for Anna and your family on this hard journey.

What Lynlegs said is so true: The pain and suffering we go through is so worth it, for the love and joy they bring us!!

I know my Smooch and Snobear will greet Anna, with open paws!!


----------



## Annasdad (Oct 24, 2012)

Well the vet was just here. Anna went to sleep at 12:11. My heart is filled with such sorrow. It is however a unseasonally nice day here in NE Ohio, supposed to be 80. We are going to lay her to rest at my MIL's house. Unfortunately we are renting here and can't lay her to rest here. We want Anna to always be around friends and family. We are planning on getting our own place soon and would not want to leave Anna here alone. Anna truely enjoyed our bonfires together so we are going to have one in her memory. 

Anna I will always love you


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Anna

Rest In Peace Anna


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Anna. I'm sure all of our golden furbabies met her at the Bridge. The time that they are with us is definitely way too short, but our lives are better for having had them in it. Thoughts and prayers headed down your way from Michigan...


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2011)

I very rarely post but this post brought me out of the shadows. You and your family will be in my thoughts as will Anna as she departs on the next big adventure.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Rest in Peace dear Anna. Our beloved Rhett and your many other Golden friends are waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very sorry. Wishing you peace and strength. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Annasdad (Oct 24, 2012)

The house feels so empty... 

I love you Anna

PS When I feel a bit better, I will post some pictures


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Annasdad. I'm so very sorry for your loss of your sweet Anna today. What a terribly difficult and sad day for you and your family. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I`m so sorry for your loss.

RIP sweet Anna.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the loss of Anna. I understand your heartbreak. Words are just so inadequate to express your loss. RIP sweet Anna.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of Anna. We all understand your pain.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I am so sorry it is under these circumstances. Sending you strength, and eventually when you think of Anna, it will always be with a smile (even if it's also with a tear). Sleep softly sweet Anna.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Anna. So glad you found us. Maybe one day you can post a few pictures of Anna? RIP sweet girl.


----------



## painted golden (Aug 17, 2009)

Lyn
So sorry to read about your loss of both your beloved companions. My heart goes out to you.

I lost my girl-May this Tuesday. May was my soul mate dog. We were so close. Nothing can replace her but I am so blessed to still have my girl Rori to come home to. After reading your post I am so much more grateful.

My prayers go out to you and Anna and her family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Annasdad said:


> Well the vet was just here. Anna went to sleep at 12:11. My heart is filled with such sorrow. It is however a unseasonally nice day here in NE Ohio, supposed to be 80. We are going to lay her to rest at my MIL's house. Unfortunately we are renting here and can't lay her to rest here. We want Anna to always be around friends and family. We are planning on getting our own place soon and would not want to leave Anna here alone. Anna truely enjoyed our bonfires together so we are going to have one in her memory.
> 
> Anna I will always love you


Rest in peace, sweet Anna. My heart breaks for you Annas Dad. I am sure that Anna will be very happy at your MIL's house. I will add Anna's name to the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.

*RAINBOW BRIDGE LIST 2012

HRH Toby (Gibson's Golden Guy) 01-02 Hotel4dogs
Daisy 01-07 HolDaisy
Sandy 01-09 Sandy's Momma
Duncan 01-10 Momofduncan
Tucker 01-16 Megkate
Rosie 1-17 Monarchs_Joy
Brandi 01-23 dakotadogs
Jenni 01-26 Caesar's Buddy
Vinny 01-29 Ash24
Rosie 1-17 Monarchs_Joy


Maverick 02-12 Maverick James
Harley 02-15 HarleyDog
Clancy 02-16 Lizmiz
Dakota 02-18 Newlife64
Nancy (Nan Noo) 02-27 Beth Alexander
Annie 02-25 Prov31
Sir Blake beside the Garden 02-29 desi.n.nutro


Bessie 3-2 debra1704
Nellie 03-05 Otter
Kiddo 03-05 Theresa
Maddie 3-8 Heart O'Gold
Duna and her pups 03-11 Duna
Fluke 3-16 Maggsd
Harry 3-18 Maggsd
Cramer 3-16 Gldntrsur 
Maggie Mae 3-21 Maggiesdad
Bristol 3-21 Ohiomom9977


Clancy 04-02 GoldenGirl4
Brady 04-03 ElizabethRose
Bryce 4-3 Brycesmom
Maggie Mae Bartek 04-05 barbartk
Leah 04-09 Betty
Sandie 04-14 frameart
Macintosh 04-16 Macretriever
Mitchell 04-23 cham
Emmy 4-23 gold4me
Riley 04-24 riley2012
Honey 04-28 DerbyBoy7
Sienna 04-29 VickiR


Hayley 05-01 Maggsd
Riley 05-03 4Riley
Kayanne 5-5 Golden4Life
Nikki 05-07 Betty
Houdini 5-9 Maggies mom
Jedi 05-12 Tywais
Tucker (Our honorary golden) 5-21 Micki's Mum
Guiness 05-24 lalavendar
Bear 05-27 Jennifer1
Dozer 05-30 Flickbix


Lexi 06-05 LibertyMe
Maggie 6-11 goldilover2650
Hercules 06-12 SBennett36
Howie 6-12 Mlbdenver
Abbey 6-18 AbbeyGirl
Jorgee (Austin's Jorgee Greenbean) 6-21 Wendi
Allie Bean 06-28 ssacres


Skipper 7-4 Skipperella
Oliver 07-05 Stan and Ollie
Rhett 7-6 wd9t
Jojo 7-8 JoJoBuddies
Bentley 7-10 love never dies
Charlie 7-10 Googs
Marilyn 7-10 monroe
Gino 7-12 kimberlygino
Lucky 7-12 Goldenlucky
Fozzie Bear 07-14 Fozziesmom
Axl 7-17 puppatoos
Shyla 7-19 shysky
Lucky 7-23 eslucky
Finn 7-24 ScottyUSN
Sinatra 7-25 rlspls1974
Maxamillion (Max) 7-26 PrincessDi


Meesha 8-1 meeshas_mom06
Lacey 8-5 Wendy427
Chance 8-14 Chance Benjamin 
Lucy 8-19 Cumberland Lucy 
Al 8-20 TucAl 
Atticus 8-21 AtticusJordie

Sadie 9-1 MajesticSadiesMom
Nitro Buff 9-11 Nash666
Oscar 09-21 Oscar1702
Prince 9-28 ciarah1504 
Tom 9-29 DaveBeech

May 10-2 Lynlegs
Naughty Charlie 10-7 Maggie1951 
Baxter 10-8 amazingjs89
Mick 10-13 Tennyson 
Alice 10-19 Lynlegs 
Summer 10-19 Summer's Dad
Bailey 10-22 Bailey 
Nash 10-23 Nash's Mom 
Gracie 10-23 Mist 
Max 10-25 Olga 
Anna 10-25 AnnasDad*


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Anna, she will run free at the bridge making many friends.

You have happy memories of your lives together, and it will be those that will help you through this sad time

Run free and sleep softly Anna


----------

